
Full-time software engineers in London, how much do you earn (2019)? - omorhefere
I&#x27;m a junior dev and I&#x27;m not sure how much I should ask for, so I thought that I should do a survey.<p>It would be great if people could answer using the format.<p>Salary - Years of Experience - CS Degree (Y&#x2F;N) - Company Type (Startup&#x2F;Big Tech&#x2F;Finance).<p>Thank you very much
======
ldnthrowaway19
£75k base, 10% bonus + options that are hard to value. CS degree + PhD. Start-
up.

I'm actually a research scientist, but I have significant SWE
responsibilities, so I figure it's worth answering.

~~~
omorhefere
Yes it was, thank you for answering.

------
sails
This is likely all you need:
[https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/](https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/)

~~~
omorhefere
Ah thank you very much.

------
lonbigtech
£100k base salary 15% bonus £60k a year in RSUs

No CS degree, 8 years of experience. In big tech.

~~~
omorhefere
Thank you for answering.

------
throwawayln
£90k base, £25k bonus. CS degree + 6 years. Investment bank.

~~~
omorhefere
Thank you for answering

------
eanthy
people commenting these figures are way off to what you find on like
Glassdoor. Can more people chip in and get more data for this.

------
tinktank
$3.50

